# [VirtualBox OSE] aide pour usb  :oops:

## the_phiphi

bonjour,

apres avoir lu le how-to pour installer VirtualBox:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_VirtualBox#Bridge_networking

je n'arrive pas à trouver la bonne manip pour installer mes périphériques usb;

il y a de la doc (comme celle-ci par ex : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/virtualbox)

mais sans résultat ...

est-ce qu'un a déjà réussi à installer la gestion USB avec la version OSE de virtualbox ?

par avance, Merci !

 :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour .

Aux dernières nouvelles point d'usb avec la version OSE :/

----------

## Bapt

Lit ça :

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions

Le support de l'USB n'est pas supporté par virtualbox OSE. 

Raison de plus de ne pas utiliser Virtualbox mais plutôt Qemu qui lui est plus puissant, plus souple, a plus de fonctionnalité, et est toujours tout propre (ie : pas une version proprio avec plein de fonctionnalité et une version libre au rabais.)

----------

## Temet

Ouais enfin ça n'a pas toujours été le cas... cf kqemu.

Pis propre... tellement propre qu'il a fallu plus de deux ans pour une compatibilité gcc4.

J'ai rien du tout contre qemu, et encore moins contre son programmeur qui, si mes souvenirs sont bons, est un demi dieu de la prog... mais faut pas non plus jouer les évangélistes hein ^^

(pour jouer aux évangélistes, ubuntu.org  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

> (pour jouer aux évangélistes, ubuntu.org  )

 

Non eux ils font les evangélistes du clic-clic-clic => virtualbox  :Smile: 

EDIT: de plus kqemu n'était pas libre, mais la licence donnait le droit a tout le monde de l'utiliser, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la licence proprio de virtualbox (même si en pratique, en les contactant, ils sont plus souples).Last edited by Bapt on Mon Jan 28, 2008 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lmarcini

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pis propre... tellement propre qu'il a fallu plus de deux ans pour une compatibilité gcc4.

 

Ça compile sous gcc4, qemu maintenant ? Je vais pouvoir unmerger virtual-box alors ?   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

et émerger vmplayer .... mouhahhaha =>>>> []

 Ceci dit en passant vu qu'on as la des "tronches" de l'émulation ..

 Quelqu'un sait quand on auras enfin un virtualiseur avec support 3D ?? 

(j'ai acheté une mobo compatible,un cg compatible, un cpu compatible dans cette optique et toujours pas de soft)

EDIT= tous les jours je fait mon petit googlage avec :

virtualiser 3d support -mac -fusion

 mais rien de concret :/

----------

## lmarcini

Sous Mac, VMWare fusion prend en charge l'accélération 3D pour... Windows. J'ai un MacBook Pro 17 (avec 4GB de RAM et une 8600GT) et les linux sous VMWare sont à la peine en plein écran (1920x1200).

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  Quelqu'un sait quand on auras enfin un virtualiseur avec support 3D ?? 
> 
> (j'ai acheté une mobo compatible,un cg compatible, un cpu compatible dans cette optique et toujours pas de soft)

 

La virtualisation matérielle pour les cartes PCI... il faut attendre le PCI-X2 qui doit apporter cette nouveauté entre autres  :Wink: 

EDIT: et donc il faudra te racheter tout ton matos à neuf pour qu'il soit compatible  :Razz: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> et donc il faudra te racheter tout ton matos à neuf pour qu'il soit compatible 

 

Consommer plus pour virtualiser plus ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    Quelqu'un sait quand on auras enfin un virtualiseur avec support 3D ?? 
> 
> (j'ai acheté une mobo compatible,un cg compatible, un cpu compatible dans cette optique et toujours pas de soft) 
> 
> La virtualisation matérielle pour les cartes PCI... il faut attendre le PCI-X2 qui doit apporter cette nouveauté entre autres 
> ...

 

gnagnagnagnagnaaaaaaaaa

 8800 Gts V2 = pciX2 :p p5b deluxe pciX2 core2duo e6600 = Techno virtualisation ...

 MOUHAHAHAHAHA mais toujours pas de soft ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   et donc il faudra te racheter tout ton matos à neuf pour qu'il soit compatible  
> 
> Consommer plus pour virtualiser plus ?

 

Consommer moins pour virtualiser plus = Mon serveur serviras d'hote et mon winwin pour jouer seras hébergé et mon linux desktop aussi =

3 machines en une ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais enfin ça n'a pas toujours été le cas... cf kqemu.
> 
> Pis propre... tellement propre qu'il a fallu plus de deux ans pour une compatibilité gcc4.
> 
> 

 

Rien à voir avec la propreté du code. En fait qemu/kqemu, lors de la compilation, fais générer des bouts de code très précis à gcc pour émuler certaine instructions processeur particulières, le dev a été au maximum des capacités de génération de code de gcc afin d'obtenir ces morceaux les plus optimisés possibles. Mais il intervient aussi sur cette génération pour en optimiser le résultat encore plus, or une génération est prévisible si on fixe une version particulière du compilateur, elle ne l'est plus si on en change (l'assembleur en sortie de gcc4 est différent de celui en sortie de gcc3 pour un code identique en C). C'est pour ça que qemu a mis tellement de temps à être compatibilisé avec gcc-4. Ça représente un travail de dingue à chaque fois.

Avant d'être une solution de virtualisation, qemu est surtout l'un des meilleurs émulateur de CPU! La nuance c'est que la virtualisation ne réinvente pas le CPU puisqu'elle permet d'utiliser celui de l'host, alors que l'émulation c'est du 100%"virtuel". Et qemu fait ce travail super bien, et pour différents CPU en plus! cf. http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/status.html

Tiens au fait: http://projects.wanderings.us/qemu_launcher  (pas d'ebuild dans portage mais ça doit pouvoir ce faire ^^)

----------

## Bapt

Pour la 3D dans qemu et les autres solutions de virtualisations : vmware, xen, virtualbox.

http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~andreslc/xen-gl/

et ça marche ne plus !!! Par contre oubliez pour le moment la 3D sous les OS invités ne disposant pas d'X11.

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tiens au fait: http://projects.wanderings.us/qemu_launcher  (pas d'ebuild dans portage mais ça doit pouvoir ce faire ^^)

 

Apparemment dans portage, ya ça aussi  :Razz: 

```
* app-emulation/qemulator

     Available versions:  (~)0.5

     Homepage:            http://qemulator.createweb.de/

     Description:         a gtk/glade front-end for Qemu
```

----------

## kwenspc

Yep j'ai vu, il semble bien fournit en option en plus. Mais il est pas keywordé pour amd64   :Confused:  (est-ce un oublis ou bien c'est pas possible de le compiler sous 64bits? faut tester pour voir...)

Sinon y a aussi qtemu http://qtemu.org/ qui semble assez intuitif

----------

## dapsaille

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Pour la 3D dans qemu et les autres solutions de virtualisations : vmware, xen, virtualbox.
> 
> http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~andreslc/xen-gl/
> 
> et ça marche ne plus !!! Par contre oubliez pour le moment la 3D sous les OS invités ne disposant pas d'X11.

 

J'avais vu en effet mais aucun interet en ce qui me concerne (meme si wwahouuuuu gg pour la technique)

----------

## Bapt

Dans la lignée de la 3D qui commence à arriver pour la virtualisation : 

http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/475 la 3D pour VirtualBox ça marche pour l'OpenGL, et ça devrait aussi fonctionner pour Direct3D sous Win.

Idem pour Qemu, mais sans Direct3D : http://qemu-forum.ipi.fi/viewtopic.php?t=2984 (apparemment il ne sera jamais incorporé celui-là).

----------

## dapsaille

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Dans la lignée de la 3D qui commence à arriver pour la virtualisation : 
> 
> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/475 la 3D pour VirtualBox ça marche pour l'OpenGL, et ça devrait aussi fonctionner pour Direct3D sous Win.
> 
> Idem pour Qemu, mais sans Direct3D : http://qemu-forum.ipi.fi/viewtopic.php?t=2984 (apparemment il ne sera jamais incorporé celui-là).

 

upported are only Windows guests combined with a Windows host

 .. snirff ^^ mais en effet ca arrive doucement  :Surprised: 

----------

## lmarcini

gcc 4 cannot build qemu -> qemu ne compile pas chez moi...

----------

## kwenspc

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> gcc 4 cannot build qemu -> qemu ne compile pas chez moi...

 

Version 0.9.1? (après je sais pas si l'ebuild gentoo applique les patchs pour gcc4)

Btw, moi j'ai un problème bien avant ça un patch pour ppc qui veut pas s'installer (en même temps il était prévu pour la version 0.7.0 de qemu...qu'est ce qu'il fout là?)

[edit]

Hum la version 0.9.1 doit pouvoir s'installer avec gcc, en tout cas ils ont commentés ce code dans l'ebuild: (un peu crade mais bon)

```
#pkg_setup() {

#   if [ "$(gcc-major-version)" == "4" ]; then

#      die "Qemu must build with GCC 3"

#   fi

#}

```

ah ouais mais nan, qemu-softmmu a besoin de gcc3. Mais qemu-softmmu c'est pas nécessaire pour la virtualisation si?

[/edit]

----------

## the_phiphi

merci pour vos réponses ...

finalement, je me suis rabattu sur la version binaire   :Crying or Very sad: 

la virtualisation a l'air d'être un sujet sensible & passionnant !?!Last edited by the_phiphi on Mon Jan 28, 2008 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lmarcini

9.0 et 9.1...  :Sad:   C'est le qemu-softmmu qui requiert gcc-3...

----------

